# Mon Mac plante...



## sharky (6 Décembre 2000)

Mon mac n'arrête pas de planter en cours d'utilisation, sans qu'un message n'apparaîsse à l'écran. Je n'ai pourant pas installé de nouveau soft et les extensions semblent OK. Que vérifier ?


----------



## Pierrot (6 Décembre 2000)

Bonjour,

Est ce que ton Mac plante toujours avec le même programme ?


----------



## sharky (7 Décembre 2000)

Non, ca plante un peu n'importe quand. Par dépit, j'ai réinstallé le système et ca va déja mieux...


----------



## Pierrot (7 Décembre 2000)

C'est ce que j'allais te dire. En règle générale c'est toujours un conflit d'extensions.
Parfois c'est même vicieux, ça n'arrive pas tout de suite.
Imaginons une extension qui gère mal la mémoire, une variable pas remise à zéro, quand ça déborde... crac la plante.
Mais bon sur PC aussi ça plante, mais nous on a l'avantage de pouvoir gérer des extensions (gestionnaire).
Quand le Mac plante comme cela il est bon, dans le gestionnaire, de redémarrer en sélectionnant "Mac Os complet", pour voir et après désactiver peu à peu les extensions supplémentaires.

A+


----------



## Jeko (7 Décembre 2000)

Je ne sais pas si tu as un iMac, mais si c'est le cas vérifie les points suivants:

- le clavier est branché au port USB 1
- si tu as une imprimante EPSON, elle doit être soit sur un le port USB 2 ou sur un Hub mais en aucun cas sur le port USB libre du clavier
- si tu as un Hub USB, il doit être alimenté
- vérifier la mémoire aloué au applications (surtout Explorer) qui par défaut est bcp trop basse.

Rien que cela m'a permis de résoudre pas mal de plantages aléatoires.


----------



## JediMac (7 Décembre 2000)

LO,

Pour rajouter un peu à la confusion, de mon côté j'ai branché mon epson sur 1 port clavier, le lecteur ZIP sur l'autre et la souris sur le DD. Tout va bien !!!!
J'ai un iMac Graphite.

Bon courage.

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Number One (7 Décembre 2000)

&gt;et la souris sur le DD

T'as branché la souris sur le disque dur ? J'aimerais bien voir ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## elav67 (9 Décembre 2000)

JediMac doit être bourré !!! Comment brancher une souris sur un disque dur ??? A moins que
Une souris USB et un adaptateur USB-SCSI, histoire de foutre le feu !! Et surtout, ne pas oublier de déposer un petit morceau de fromage pour nourrir la bête

A bientôt et bon appétît !

------------------
Manu


----------



## JediMac (9 Décembre 2000)

Dites donc les bozzos !!! Je vous affirme que ma souris n'est par sur mon clavier. Bon d'accord elle n'est pas directement sur mon DD mais sur l'unité centrale.
Mais tout bon Macophile aurait du faire la correction lui même !!!! 
L'avantage en la branchant sur l'UC, c'est que le cable a tendance à bien l'orienter (le bouton vers le haut), alors que si je la plug sur le clavier, elle pivote toujours ce qui fait que je dois regarder avant de l'empoigner. (p----n de souris ronde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------

